# Question about throwing up bones?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so Stark threw up again this morning. I think it was because he ate his meal too fast last night when we got in and then became a little car sick (my gramps drives horribly! I almost became car sick - eek!).

Anyways, for supper last night he had ground beef, liver and chicken wings. 1.5lbs the whole day because he didn't eat that well in the morning.

Anyways, he threw up large pieces of bone, like the size of my pinkie finger! Whole pieces!? He has never done that before and it freaked me out.

I just had him in at the vet because he was sick on the weekend and he is fine. Everything checked out great. He is acting normal and being crazy, poops are fine.

I was just concerned about the large pieces of bone being brought back up. 

Comments?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just an update - 

Stark pooped out another bone today. It was a little wing bone, but it was whole. 

Should I be concerned?

I am going to start feeding larger bones for a few days to see if there is a difference. Obviously he isn't chewing them, just swallowing, which concerns me a bit. I will give him larger ones where he will HAVE to chew them to eat them.

Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Freeze it. That will most likely force him to chew it better.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophiFreeze it. That will most likely force him to chew it better.


That makes sense. I usually give him his meal patically frozen at home but since I am at my parents house for a few days, it has been stored in the fridge... Never thought to connect the two.. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Larger bones might help as well. I can imagine it would be very easy to swallow whole wing bones, but not, say, the bone in a chicken quarter.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDLarger bones might help as well. I can imagine it would be very easy to swallow whole wing bones, but not, say, the bone in a chicken quarter.


I didn't bring any of our pre-packaged food down here because of the ride (3 hours).

So I went to our local grocery store (I am from a town with like 1000 people, at most) and they didn't have any left. They only had the little chicken wings and such so I used that for my RMB and we didn't freeze it since we are only here for a day or two.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117 I will give him larger ones where he will HAVE to chew them to eat them.


Dogs don't really chew their food, they crunch/tear it into pieces just small enough to fit down their throat. You could try hand feeding the bones to make him swallow smaller pieces. Is he new to raw? If so, he may not have the digestive enzymes to fully digest it yet, which would explain the bones in the poo. You could add a digestive enzyme to his food if you want, but either way it takes a while.

As an aside, my male helped himself to a 14" turkey neck out of his bowl that was sitting on the counter last week. He knows that's naughty, so to get rid of the evidence he just crunched once and down the hatch it went. An hour later, back up it came, an 8" piece and a 6" piece, for a re-chew.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He's been on raw for about a month now (he's 15 weeks old). But was weaned to raw at the breeders. 

He usually doesn't have bones in his stool or brings them up. Which is why I was concerned.

Thanks for your reply, makes me feel better that others have seen this with their pups!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

The first time I gave Blake chicken necks he urped them up but ate it again. I don't worry when he throws up just after eating because he does tend to get excited and swallow wind with food. It then just slips out when the wind breaks and he can eat it again.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Maybe he is starting to teethe and not chewing as well?

It wouldn't hurt to use a hammer and break up the bones before feeding him. And it's great to release frustration!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangMaybe he is starting to teethe and not chewing as well?
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to use a hammer and break up the bones before feeding him. And it's great to release frustration!!


That could be possible. He is teething.. hmmm.. 

I will try the hammer thing as well for the smaller bones. Thanks!


----------

